# Sports Scene



## renewedfaith2day (May 14, 2013)

Back in October when we were in Davao del Sur, I almost had a nervous breakdown over my inability to find National Football League on television. 

Other than Boxing and Basketball, are there any good sporting events in good venues there?


Keith


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Mixed Martial Arts is getting pretty popular here and there are some great events for MMA fans...But really basketball and boxing are head and shoulders above everything else as far as live events from what I've seen.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

I was in Cebu for the football (soccer) last weekend, Global FC from the Philippines vs Dordoi (Kyrgyzstan). The place was rocking and the Global FC fans were really making some noise and had some superb chants and songs going. It made for a great evening. 

I understand there is a grass roots football programme working in Davao Del Sur but I don't know much about it or the football in that area. Still, it is a rapidly growing sport here following the recent successes of the Azkals (national team). 

The only professional games are played in Taguig in Manila, however you can catch them on the box. Some day this week or next I plan to wander down after work and catch a game or two at the Nomad's Stadium. Should be fun.

I believe there is also a rugby match this weekend at Rizal Stadium, Philippines vs UAE. Another game that I may check out.

If you are into adventure sports, hiking, running, diving, mountainbiking, kayaking, spelunking etc then the entire country is awash with activities. When I visited Davao there appeared a plethora of activities along this vein.


----------



## renewedfaith2day (May 14, 2013)

Thanks...When I return I will check into some of that.


----------

